
Y Combinator, Don't Be Afraid Of Webcam Integration (24 Hour Hack) - akumpf
http://chaoscollective.org/projects/frizzle/?hack
======
akumpf
Finally, navigator.getUserMedia() is really happening across browsers.

Let's embrace user video/audio and make the web richer :D

